# Uber messes with ratings.



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

So I started for Uber a few days ago and Ive only gotten 3 rides (I dont go online much). My first rider gave me 5stars and then the next day I got two more riders. My rating dropped from 5 to 4.82. So I did the math and if one gave me 5 and the other 4 then my rating should be 4.66 so unless there is a way to rate in .5 example 4.5, I think Uber just lowers our ratings. What do you guys think?


----------



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

There are a few posts out there where just about everyone dropped to a 4.82 due to an Uber error, they are working on it. I as well went fro 4.97 to a 4.82.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Today my dashboard showed 4.82 - my driver app showed my 4.93


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Your apps are the correct rating. The dashboard has a known problem and is showing everyone at 4.82


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

NOVA yuppie said:


> There are a few posts out there where just about everyone dropped to a 4.82 due to an Uber error, they are working on it. I as well went fro 4.97 to a 4.82.


ohhh... yeah! driver app shows my 4.94 and dashboard shows that 4.82. I was cussing under my breath at that $5 fare I went out of my way to pickup lol. It was the only trip I had done since my 4.94 rating so it HAD TO BE HER.


----------



## stefX (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks to whoever tweeted me about this forum. But my rating dropped to a 4.82 last night as well....i was completely bothered by this but seeing others having this issue im chalking it up to be an uber issue. My rating on my phone hasnt changed and i even did the update again. After.my night ended and this morning i kept trying to thinkin who coulda rated me.....i thought it was a good night. Lol. This rating really messes with your head.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol... And my rating jumped up from 4.74 to 4.82. .. I guess it was too good to be true


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Lol... And my rating jumped up from 4.74 to 4.82. .. I guess it was too good to be true


lol


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

stefX said:


> Thanks to whoever tweeted me about this forum. But my rating dropped to a 4.82 last night as well....i was completely bothered by this but seeing others having this issue im chalking it up to be an uber issue. My rating on my phone hasnt changed and i even did the update again. After.my night ended and this morning i kept trying to thinkin who coulda rated me.....i thought it was a good night. Lol. This rating really messes with your head.


It does mess with your head. I feel better now since its happening to everyone and on my drivers app it says 5* so Im hoping thats the right one lol.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Courageous said:


> ohhh... yeah! driver app shows my 4.94 and dashboard shows that 4.82. I was cussing under my breath at that $5 fare I went out of my way to pickup lol. It was the only trip I had done since my 4.94 rating so it HAD TO BE HER.


From all the replies Im guessing your driver app gives the correct rating. Yayy!


----------



## thommango (Nov 18, 2014)

Newbie question from Toronto on this issue of tampered ratings: Is there any sort of rating penalty for not accepting fares when they pop up? I've had 45 fares so far and every one is a 5 star rating. Yet in the dashboard, my rating shows as 4.96. Perhaps it's not just a coincidence that my fare list also includes four entries where there's no fare, trip data, etc. I believe these were times when I looked at the fare and decided that it was not easy for me to reach the fare in the time estimated by Uber. (That's a whole 'nother issue btw.) So four times I just didn't respond to the beeping invitation. I'm I getting dinged .01 points for each time I decline a fare?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

thommango said:


> Newbie question from Toronto on this issue of tampered ratings: Is there any sort of rating penalty for not accepting fares when they pop up? I've had 45 fares so far and every one is a 5 star rating. Yet in the dashboard, my rating shows as 4.96. Perhaps it's not just a coincidence that my fare list also includes four entries where there's no fare, trip data, etc. I believe these were times when I looked at the fare and decided that it was not easy for me to reach the fare in the time estimated by Uber. (That's a whole 'nother issue btw.) So four times I just didn't respond to the beeping invitation. I'm I getting dinged .01 points for each time I decline a fare?


You don't get penalized nor do you get rated for requests you ignore (let time out). You won't get rated on canceled trips either. Only trips you have completed do you get rated on. And even then, sometimes passengers don't rate. Those are not part of the average either.
I'm guessing must be the glitch in the rating on dashboard...that still remains.

By the way...how do you know that every ride was rated 5* ?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Courageous said:


> By the way...how do you know that every ride was rated 5* ?


Unless these 45 rides were all friends, I dont know that there is a way for you to know you got all 5 stars. But if that is the case, 2 of your rides have not rated you yet.


----------



## stefX (Nov 16, 2014)

Im shocked i got my first weekly summary since i have been an uberx driver. Now i know for sure there is a rating error....with receiving 27 5 stars out of 27 rated trips doesnt make sense to be dropped .10.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

thommango said:


> Newbie question from Toronto on this issue of tampered ratings: Is there any sort of rating penalty for not accepting fares when they pop up? I've had 45 fares so far and every one is a 5 star rating. Yet in the dashboard, my rating shows as 4.96. Perhaps it's not just a coincidence that my fare list also includes four entries where there's no fare, trip data, etc. I believe these were times when I looked at the fare and decided that it was not easy for me to reach the fare in the time estimated by Uber. (That's a whole 'nother issue btw.) So four times I just didn't respond to the beeping invitation. I'm I getting dinged .01 points for each time I decline a fare?


That concern is a constant newbie misunderstanding.. the 45 five-star ratings you see are the ratings YOU gave, not what the passengers gave you. You can't actually know what the pax rated you.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh thank god i was thinking I was the only one that had major drop from 4.88 to 4.82 I was becoming really pissed off. Whew!


----------



## thommango (Nov 18, 2014)

UberOne said:


> That concern is a constant newbie misunderstanding.. the 45 five-star ratings you see are the ratings YOU gave, not what the passengers gave you. You can't actually know what the pax rated you.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Oh thank god i was thinking I was the only one that had major drop from 4.88 to 4.82 I was becoming really pissed off. Whew!


Mines fixed now. Back to 5.0


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Mines fixed now. Back to 5.0


The rating on uber.com is still not same as what is showing on the phone app.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't even think my phone app rating is accurate.. it's been the same for weeks


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I don't even think my phone app rating is accurate.. it's been the same for weeks


you can email support and ask for the accurate rating.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The rating syndrome is in full force, they really got you all. These sociopaths are loving every minute of it.


----------



## thommango (Nov 18, 2014)

Courageous said:


> You don't get penalized nor do you get rated for requests you ignore (let time out). You won't get rated on canceled trips either. Only trips you have completed do you get rated on. And even then, sometimes passengers don't rate. Those are not part of the average either.
> I'm guessing must be the glitch in the rating on dashboard...that still remains.
> 
> By the way...how do you know that every ride was rated 5* ?


It turns out I was totally wrong about knowing that. I was reading a report on the partner's site and didn't realized that what I was seeing was the ratings that I have given the riders. Live and learn.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Just do the best you can. Dont watch your ratings all the time.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I don't even think my phone app rating is accurate.. it's been the same for weeks


Same here. 4.82. I got an email last week saying I was above 4.85. This week the weekly email from uber says I'm 4.79. App and dashboard still show 4.82.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

maddening, I know...


----------

